# Bob Q sidescan



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Heres a sidescan of the Bob Q


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

From a diffrent veiwer the Bob Q


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

nice image. Thanks for sharing. What kind of system to do you have?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

797c2si


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Unit does a nice job!


----------

